# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Nantucket, Martha's Vineyard, Cape Cod Travel Forum >  >  gorgeous morning.....

## MIke R

Wendi went for a sunrise jog......

great light

----------


## amyb

Love it!  And they are calling for a drop dead sunset on Long island tonight

----------


## MIke R

yeah its getting to be that time of year of great sunsets...I have a sunset fishing trip tonight...looking forward to it

----------


## amyb

Enjoy

----------


## Rosemary

I think this has been the most beautiful day of the summer, so far. Perfect.

----------


## amyb

You got that right, Rosemary. Straight from work and before dinner, I grabbed the issue of BOOKMARKS that came today and just sat in the backyard enjoying the birds, the smells, and the busy squirrels and chipmunks.

And selected about 20 upcoming books to add to my list!

LIFE IS GOOD!

----------


## MIke R

I would agree with that..the girls were really sorry to leave today, but they had a great morning at Cahoon Hollow Beach and then the Beachcomber for  a pre lunch platter of Oysters and drinks...

tonights sunset  fishing trip was magnificent in every way....good fishing...flat calm seas...great sunset..and even a few meteors in the night sky on the ride in....

tomorrow is the Carnival parade

----------


## Rosemary

Oh, have fun!  Like that needed to be said.

----------


## MIke R

did you catch that big ol moon rising over the ocean to the east tonight????

----------


## Rosemary

Just saw it moments ago.  Waning...and the days are shorter...Summer is so precious, but so is fall.  Beautiful.

----------


## MIke R

> ......Summer is so precious, but so is fall.  Beautiful.



  :thumb up:   :thumb up:   :thumb up:  

change is good....same is boring


when the moon rose over the ocean horizon tonight it was gigantic

----------


## Peter NJ

its been like that for days as you know..spectacular!..sunsets over the river..moon rising out of the ocean..all seen from one seat.

----------


## CVT

> I would agree with that..the girls were really sorry to leave today, but they had a great morning at Cahoon Hollow Beach and then the Beachcomber for  a pre lunch platter of Oysters and drinks...
> 
> tonights sunset  fishing trip was magnificent in every way....good fishing...flat calm seas...great sunset..and even a few meteors in the night sky on the ride in....
> 
> tomorrow is the Carnival parade




Oh talk about a perfect day! Although maybe the oysters not so much.  :P

----------


## MIke R

> Although maybe the oysters not so much.  :P




you cant possibly mean that....

Oysters are food of the gods and goddesses

----------


## Rosemary

Thank you, Wendi, by the way, for that beautiful photo!  How was the parade?

----------


## MIke R

Parade was awesome as always.....the local radio station was saying 60 thousand people came....the cops had to stop cars from going down any road off of RT 6 which led to Commercial Street...there simply was no room anymore for anyone else....thats a first 

I'll post some pictures tomorrow......

you had your own craziness today there as well...no?

----------


## Rosemary

Geez.  We stargaze...Is that a meteor?  Sigh. No. Another news helicopter.  On the other hand, I went to the Agricultural Fair and had my picture taken with the Flying Wallendas, tried spinning wool, and watched the pig judging.
It was a wonderful day.  I will also post pictures if I can ever figure out how to get them on this computer.

----------


## MIke R

20 years ago tomorrow we got slammed by Hurricane Bob...I will never ever forget that night or the two weeks after

----------


## Rosemary

We are on the same mooring today we were then...twenty years passed quickly.  Just learned the other day the name Bob was retired after that storm.  Humbling.

----------


## CVT

> Originally Posted by CVT
> 
>  Although maybe the oysters not so much.  :P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you cant possibly mean that....
> 
> Oysters are food of the gods and goddesses



Nope, I've tried GAK!!   :Big Grin:

----------


## Rosemary

I moved from Colorado to the Cape.  I think the wind is supposed to calm down.  Good luck on the trip tomorrow.  The MV Derby has begun.  We have always wanted to participate - this is our year!  I'm hoping for a day or two in early October.

----------


## MIke R

where in Colorado?... I lived there from 99 to 08..and did summer on the Cape

----------


## Rosemary

I meant the discussion.  Sorry.  I was not clear explaining that.

----------


## MIke R

ah

----------

